# Where do you cut tile in the northern winters?



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok I'm sorry, your not all hacks !!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I dunno bout that....


----------



## mike gunderson (May 23, 2010)

I just did a job this winter when it was 25 below. I just set up in the house. 6mil plastic with a drop cloth over it. Painter plastic on the wall behind the saw and drop cloths to walk on. No problems and have done it many times on carpet or wood floors.


----------

